# XM, Sirius Deliver Holiday Sounds



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio began airing two holiday music marathons on separate channels, which will both run through New Year's Day. For those who enjoy more traditional Christmas music, Sunny (channel 24) will air family-friendly favorites from artists such as Bing Crosby, Nat King Cole, Ray Conniff Singers and Harry Connick Jr. A few notches up the XM dial, Special X (channel 30) will feature everyone from Sinatra to South Park, Gene Autry to the Whirling Dervishes, Prince to Leon Redbone and everything in between.

Sirius Satellite Radio also is delivering a special gift for its listeners this holiday season. The company is providing "Sirius Sounds Of The Season" on The Galaxy channel 100 throughout the holiday season. The feature will include celebratory songs of the season from every music genre including rock and roll, country, R&B, jazz, and pop.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

